# Wonders of 'da' Pumice Stone



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Back in the day when working to make ends meet worked 2-3 jobs. One learned and would like to pass forward and passed forward recently to friends and co-workers is the MAGIC of the Pumice Stone. Pumice stones are cheap and can be purchased as places like Lowes and Home Depot and quality cleaning supply stores. 

So get those rust, lime and yucks around the toliets out will little effort invest in a couple of bucks in Pumice Stones...A staple cleaning product in the K2 household...I don't believe you'll be disappointed...but I'm partial and for me when it works pass along to others.

Feedback welcome if you have already found the magic of 'da' Pumice Stone. A cheap get'er done product IMHO...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

...and one of the best products available to strip the coat from a wire haired dog. 8)


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here at work the detailers use one to rid trade in vehicles of pet hair.. seems to work pretty darn good.


----------

